

The TCK Trap - brianm
http://skife.org/java/jcp/2010/12/07/the-tck-trap.html

======
tzs
GPLv2 likely does include patent protection implicitly. Here's an article
written by a law firm discussion the issue (PDF):
[http://www.fenwick.com/docstore/Publications/IP/potential_de...](http://www.fenwick.com/docstore/Publications/IP/potential_defenses.pdf)

